# Salads!



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

YEA YEA i know salads......but the new wife is super into eating right and working out before work so i have been working on coming up with some salads for dinner. 

1 - Grilled pork chop with raspberry vinaigrette dressing, for the "SALAD" part sliced red cherry tomatoes, diced avocado, feta cheese, red wine vinaigrette dressing and some lime.

2 - Grilled southwest chicken *I just added some taco seasoning to chicken breast and grilled them. "Salad part" boiled eggs, avocado, cheddar cheese, tomatoes and Jalipino ranch dressing.

i cant complain especially if MOMMA stays on this health kick and keeps getting ready for bikini season!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Was in the garden just last evening picking lettuce for my dinner salad. For dressing, I like the vinegar stuff, lemon and/or apple cider vinegar. I like some sun dried tomato in mine. Add chopped up walnuts and sesame seed.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

That sounds good too. I was at the local HEB the other day and was blown away by all the whataburger dressings they had in there LOL......had to buy them all. Im a condiment whore.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks tasty! Nothing wrong with salads. My wife and I went to Salata the other day and was pretty good. A little pricey for salads but I'll be going back in the future.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jaycf7 said:


> That sounds good too. I was at the local HEB the other day and was blown away by all the whataburger dressings they had in there LOL......had to buy them all. Im a condiment whore.


The cardiologist has me on 1800 calories/day. I can't eat the best condiments! 2000mg of salt/day too - which is difficult for a person who loves salty/spicy food. Most people would be surprised just how much sodium is in processed and pickled foods. Dang ticker...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

snapperlicious said:


> Looks tasty! Nothing wrong with salads. My wife and I went to Salata the other day and was pretty good. A little pricey for salads but I'll be going back in the future.


Good place. I enjoyed eating there when i lived in Houston.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

grill chicken, get mixed greens, make champagne vinaigrette, roast pecan halves with some brown sugar and cayenne, cut grapefruit wedges (or buy the canned stuff) -or- sliced strawberry, thin slice onion. put it all in a bowl and add a little vinaigrette to taste, that's probably my favorite salad.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The new wife definitely has you going good. Salads looks great Jay, 

Lets not forget about the Feech. Ceveechee, Yellow Fin Tuna, Trout, Salmon, Lobstah, Redfeech make great in salads. Shoot , so do Shrimp. Look up Margarita Shrimp. 

I make all my dressings to control Salt and all that other ingredients . Good Quality EVVOO, and a selection of vinegars. ( Aged Sherry, Tarragon, Champagne, Red Wine. White Wine, Rice, Rice Wine, Black, Organic Apple Cider) 

Good Pure Olive oil or Canola oil, fresh Herbs in the garden.. 

Also Grilled Citrus , Roasted Garlic or Onions , Shallot dressings. 



Plus they taste better..lol 

POM me your email and Ill send you a weeding gift.

Dave


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> The new wife definitely has you going good. Salads looks great Jay,
> 
> Lets not forget about the Feech. Ceveechee, Yellow Fin Tuna, Trout, Salmon, Lobstah, Redfeech make great in salads. Shoot , so do Shrimp. Look up Margarita Shrimp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! Its really nice to be back from Odessa and back in the kitchen. Out there I was driving /traveling so much and using a company expense account for customers I ate out almost EVERY night!

She is getting ready for running season so we have been cooking healthy!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I love a good salad.A little meat of some kind,regular green stuff,grilled corn cut off the cob,pecans,or maybe sunflower seeds,almonds,blackbeans out of a can,grated cheese,little tomatoes,and avacado chunks is a fine meal for us.My wife likes fruit in hers,but that don't seem right.I forgot carrots,but reckon ya'll get the idea I like salad.


----------

